# PC Hardware Review



## Wubaron (6. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gern meinen PC von euch "begutachten" lassen und Tipps/Hinweise bekommen was optimiert/erneuert werden könnte.
Aktuell habe ich zwar keine Probleme, aber mir geht es, wie gesagt, erstmal nur darum ausloten zu können welche Teile in naher Zukunft am ehesten getauscht werden sollten.
Mein Anspruch an die Grafikqualität würde ich so auf (obere) Mittelklasse beschreiben. Möchte nicht (mehr) oft/teuer aufrüsten. Deshalb ist mir klar das ich an der Grafik abstriche machen muss. Aktuell bin ich bei den Grafikeinstellungen oft auf Hoch. Muss aber nicht so bleiben, sollte es zu teuer werden den Stand zu halten.

Mein aktuelles System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4590
Mainboard: Asus Z87-Pro
Grafikarte: GeForce GTX 980 Ti
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 Black
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.31
Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27 Zoll

Noch eine andere Frage:
Mein Monitor schafft eine Auflösung von 2560x1440. Was ich mich oft Frage: Was ist sinnvoller: Lieber etwas schlechtere Grafik und die hohe Auflösung oder "nur" Full HD und dafür bessere Grafik. Ziel ist 60FPS einigermaßen stabil zu halten.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. November 2017)

Der Pc ist doch noch weit über dem Durchschnitt. Wenn überhaupt, würde ich bei der Grafikkarte ansetzen, das würde das meiste bringen. Was "sinnvoller" ist kann Dir keiner sagen, Du musst ja selber wissen, was für Dich besser aussieht.


----------



## Free23 (6. November 2017)

Eine 980ti ist für mich Oberklasse, keine Mittelklasse mehr. Aber ist nur meine Meinung 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man da erst den Prozessor (und damit das Mainboard und RAM) erneuern müsste, bevor man an eine neue Graka denkt. 4 Kerne ohne Hyperthreading....hm..
Mal sehen, was Herbboy dazu sagt.

Das Gehäuse habe ich auch und ich finde es hammermäßig gut! Das einzige Problem für mich ist, dass beim Lüfter oben neben noch so viel Platz ist, wo Staub hereinfallen kann. Ich habe das notdürftig einfach abgedeckt, sodass nur noch der Lüfter frei ist, aber so richtig gefällt mir das nicht... Aber sonst finde ich den tower superschick und auch schön Geräusch-dämpfend!


----------



## Wubaron (6. November 2017)

Das die Grafikarte noch ordentlich taugt weiß ich auch und wills auch hoffen. Hab damals ziemlich viel Asche dafür hingelegt.  
Aber da ich solche Käufe in Zukunft nicht mehr tätigen möchte/kann, ist halt die Frage wie lange ich mich damit noch "oben" halten kann und an welchen Stellen ich als erstes schrauben muss.

Denke auch, dass der Prozessor eher angestaubt ist. Aber deswegen möchte ich ja gern mein System von euch reviewen lassen. 

Das stimmt, das obige Gitter ist grob. Wenn der PC aus ist, lege ich die Abdeckung für den oberen Lüfter einfach aufs Gitter. Wenn ich anfange zu spielen, lege ich ihn weg. Die vordersten zwei Gitter hab ich permanent zu.


----------



## Free23 (6. November 2017)

Verstehe, gute Idee! 

Ich denke mal, dass die Hardware Profis fragen werden, was genau du spielst, wie viele Monitore du hast und in welcher Auflösung du spielst,  ob du VR nutzt und ob du Videobearbeitung machst.

Bin schon, wie gesagt, auf Herbboys Rat gespannt


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2017)

Was du zuerst aufrüsten "musst" hängt sehr vom Spiel ab, um das es geht. Die CPU ist stark, aber hat halt "nur" 4 Threads. Noch gibt es aber kaum Games, bei denen mehr als 4 Kerne/Threads einen großen Vorteil bieten bzw. wo dann der Core i5 merkbare "Nachteile" hat. Bei Battlefield 1 zB kann es im MULTIplayer der Fall sein, dass eine CPU mit mehr als 4 Threads Sinn macht, vor allem wenn man eine gewisse FPS-Untergrenze als Minimum haben will. In anderen Games wiederum wäre die Grafikkarte das, was man wechseln müsste, damit man problemlos 50-60 FPS hat. In WQHD-Auflösung wäre eine GTX 1080 etwa 25% schneller. Eine GTX 1070 etwa 5%. 

Und für moderne Spiele wie zB Witcher 3 oder Rise of the Tomb Raider brauchst du zwingend eine GTX 1080, wenn du bei WQHD und auch noch maximalen Details ca 60 FPS erreichen willst. Du kannst aber mit Deiner Karte vermutlich auch 60 FPS erreichen, wenn du bei den Details etwas runtergehst. Was dann besser ist, also Auflösung oder Details senken, musst DU wissen. Das ist je nach Spiel dann auch Geschmackssache. Zudem wirst du sicher nicht bei allen Games unbedingt 60 FPS haben "müssen". Viele Games, die die mit 40-45 FPS im Schnitt laufen und als Minimum 35, wirst du IMHO als flüssig wahrnehmen.


----------



## Wubaron (6. November 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Einschätzung. Vor allem die der CPU. Da war ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sie im Vergleich zur Grafikarte nicht zu schwach ist.
Der Hinweis auf die FPS ist auch super. Dann brauch ich mich nicht so darauf versteifen.

Ich spiele meistens Spiele wie Witcher, Assassins Creed oder aktuell Elex. Shooter oder MOBAs eigentlich nicht. Zum einstellen der Grafik nutz ich gernde die Optimierungsfunktion von Geforce Experience. Witcher 3 hab ich z .B. in WQHD gespielt. Die FPS haben zwischen 50-60FPS geschwankt. Was an der Grafik reduziert wurde, weiß ich nicht. Hat Geforce Experience geregelt.
Bei dem neuen Assassins Creed ist es mir gleich aufgefallen, das bei WQHD gleich einige Einstellungen auf mittel gefallen sind. Das hat in mir eben wieder diese Frage aufgeworfen. Aber ich denke ich tendiere eher zu WQHD, Full HD wirkt auf dem Monitor "unscharf". Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur Gewöhnungssache.

Dann bin ich erst mal froh, dass das System scheinbar passt. Und mal sehen wie lange mir die Grafikkarte oder die CPU langt und ob ich mich irgendwann wirklich mit mittlerer Grafikeinstellung zufrieden gebe. 

Weiteren Tipps, Hinweise gerne.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2017)

Ne SSD wäre ne gute Sache, falls du noch keine hast. Nachteil: du müsstest Windows dann neu installieren.


----------



## Wubaron (6. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne SSD wäre ne gute Sache, falls du noch keine hast. Nachteil: du müsstest Windows dann neu installieren.



Die hab ich schon drin. 500GB für Windows und Co. Für die Spiele 1TB klassische HD.  Wobei ich 1-2 Open world spiele wie GTA und Witcher auf der SSD hab. Dass das nachladen von Texturen und Co flotter geht. Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung hehe


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Die hab ich schon drin. 500GB für Windows und Co. Für die Spiele 1TB klassische HD.  Wobei ich 1-2 Open world spiele wie GTA und Witcher auf der SSD hab. Dass das nachladen von Texturen und Co flotter geht. Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung hehe


  Bei Open World kann es in der Tat ein wenig was bringen. Da kann es von HDD minimale Verzögerungen geben, mit SSD nicht.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Mein Monitor schafft eine Auflösung von 2560x1440. Was ich mich oft Frage: Was ist sinnvoller: Lieber etwas schlechtere Grafik und die hohe Auflösung oder "nur" Full HD und dafür bessere Grafik. Ziel ist 60FPS einigermaßen stabil zu halten.





Wubaron schrieb:


> Bei dem neuen Assassins Creed ist es mir gleich aufgefallen, das bei WQHD gleich einige Einstellungen auf mittel gefallen sind. Das hat in mir eben wieder diese Frage aufgeworfen. Aber ich denke ich tendiere eher zu WQHD, Full HD wirkt auf dem Monitor "unscharf". Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur Gewöhnungssache.



Die Frage lautet: Kann dein Monitor die Auflösung 2560x1440 lediglich darstellen, oder ist es die native Auflösung des Monitors? Wenn es die native Auflösung ist, dann wird dir jede Andere - also auch Full HD - "unscharf" vorkommen. Wenn die Grafik knackig sauber dargestellt werden soll, dann immer die native Auflösung fahren. An etwas anderes kann man sich meiner Meinung nach nur schlecht gewöhnen. Es ist und bleibt immer ein sichtbarer "Makel" eine andere Auflösung, als die Native des Monitors anzusteuern. Wenn dann 60 FPS das Ziel sind, würde ich es vorziehen den Detailgrad zu senken, anstatt die Auflösung.


----------



## Wubaron (7. November 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet: Kann dein Monitor die Auflösung 2560x1440 lediglich darstellen, oder ist es die native Auflösung des Monitors? Wenn es die native Auflösung ist, dann wird dir jede Andere - also auch Full HD - "unscharf" vorkommen. Wenn die Grafik knackig sauber dargestellt werden soll, dann immer die native Auflösung fahren. An etwas anderes kann man sich meiner Meinung nach nur schlecht gewöhnen. Es ist und bleibt immer ein sichtbarer "Makel" eine andere Auflösung, als die Native des Monitors anzusteuern. Wenn dann 60 FPS das Ziel sind, würde ich es vorziehen den Detailgrad zu senken, anstatt die Auflösung.



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werd dem mal nachgehen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet: Kann dein Monitor die Auflösung 2560x1440 lediglich darstellen, oder ist es die native Auflösung des Monitors?


 also, ich kennen keinen Monitor, der mit WQHD "wirbt", es aber nativ gar nicht ist ^^


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. November 2017)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Wubaron WQHD nutzt, weil es sein Monitor schafft, wie er sagt. Wenn es die native Auflösung des Monitors ist, dann würde ich trotzdem dabei bleiben, den Detailgrad pro Framerate runterzuschrauben, anstatt die Auflösung zu verringern. Ich finde ein "unscharfes" Bild unschöner als ein detailärmeres, aber dafür sauberes Bild. Was für ein Satz. 

Kommt aber auch darauf an, welche Präferenzen man selber hat. Für mich sind es 60 FPS. Mehr brauche ich nicht, darunter darf es heute aber auf keinen Fall mehr sein und beim Detailgrad alles auf Anschlag. Das lässt sich heute in Full HD noch am besten realisieren ohne bei der Darstellung Abstriche machen zu müssen, wie es ihm jetzt bei Assassin's Creed Origins aufgefallen ist. Und wenn die Graka noch Reserven hat, dann ziehe ich persönlich z.B. Spielereien wie Nvidia GameWorks noch einer höheren Auflösung vor. 

Ich mag es, optisch alles aus einem Spiel zu holen. Nur unter die 60 FPS darf es nicht fallen. Hier und da ein Framedrop verkrafte ich. Unter 50 FPS finde ich mich aber sofort in den Einstellungen wieder. Der Monitor macht ihm hier einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Wenn er wirklich über aufrüsten nachdenkt, dann sollte er auch meiner Meinung nach den Fokus auf die Grafikkarte legen. Dann sollte es aber schon eine GTX 1080 Ti sein. Die Spiele werden in Zukunft nicht genügsamer werden und WQHD wird ihm wohl noch länger erhalten bleiben. Oder anders gesagt, sieht er sich mit einer GTX 1080 oder gar GTX 1070 bald wieder in der gleichen Situation. Finde ich.


----------



## Wubaron (7. November 2017)

Zwecks Monitor hab ich nichts gefunden ob die Auflösung nativ ist. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009668YPM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Und danke für deine Meinung Elektrostuhl.
Hm oder ich lege mir in naher Zukunft lieber einen guten Full HD Monitor zu, um so mit der Grafikkarte länger höhere Details zu schaffen. Ein guter Full HD Monitor ist auch wahrscheinlich günstiger als eine 1080 Ti.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Zwecks Monitor hab ich nichts gefunden ob die Auflösung nativ ist. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009668YPM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Und danke für deine Meinung Elektrostuhl.
> Hm oder ich lege mir in naher Zukunft lieber einen guten Full HD Monitor zu, um so mit der Grafikkarte länger höhere Details zu schaffen. Ein guter Full HD Monitor ist auch wahrscheinlich günstiger als eine 1080 Ti.


Der hat nativ WQHD, das ist die Auflösung, die bei Monitoren auch als "normale" Auflösung dabei steht - alles andere wäre sehr verwunderlich, weil du dann ja absichtlich die höhere Einstellung hättest forcieren müssen über die Treiber, und dann hättest du das sicher auch hier so erwähnt. Das wäre dann Downsampling.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. November 2017)

Dir zu einem anderen Monitor raten wollte ich nicht, obwohl es mir fast auf der Zunge lag. An deinem Rig habe ich nämlich auch nichts gefunden, was gegen 60 FPS und hohe Grafik-Einstellungen spricht - in 1080p. Die WQHD Auflösung ist wirklich das, über was ich gestolpert bin. Schwierig. So wie ich das sehe, bist du außerdem mit 27" aktuell auch bei einer Größe, wo die Meinungen ob FullHD noch sinnvoll ist, stark auseinandergehen. 

Wie viel FPS mehr hast du denn, wenn du Assassin's Creed Origins in 1080p laufen lässt? Ich habe eben bei mir auf dem Testrechner AC Origins mit einer GTX 980 Ti benchen lassen, und komme mit einem Xeon E3-1231v3 auf einen Schnitt von 73 FPS. Nicht besonders berauschend, aber akzeptabel. Wenn deine Unsicherheit durch AC Origins entstanden ist, würde ich sagen, lass dich nicht ärgern.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2017)

Also, 73 FPS sind doch super, was gibt es denn da zu meckern? ^^  "nicht berauschend" ? Das ist ja beinah schon zum Lachen - es geht doch nicht um einen Ultraschnellen Online-Shooter ^^


----------



## Elektrostuhl (8. November 2017)

Natürlich ist das kein ultraschneller Online-Shooter und ich sage ja auch, dass es mit 73 FPS im Schnitt akzeptabel läuft. Mein Anspruch bei 60 FPS ist, dass es konstant mit dieser Framerate läuft. Egal was auf dem Bildschirm gerade passiert oder dargestellt wird. Bei einem Schnitt von 73 FPS rutschen die FPS (kurzzeitig) aber auch gerne unter 50 FPS. Das ist für mich eher suboptimal, was aber den Spielspaß keineswegs trübt. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen oder lachen. Wenn jemand Wert auf 60 FPS legt, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass er auf ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis zielt und nicht die 60 FPS im besten Fall erreichen möchte. 

Außerdem kommt hinzu, dass meiner Erfahrung nach Spieler (so wie ich auch) die 60 FPS avisieren, sehr allergich auf Tearing reagieren und Vsync aktivieren. Wenn man nicht auf Technologien wie FreeSync oder G-Sync zugreifen kann, dann sieht man sich schnell mit den Nachteilen der vertikalen Synchronisation konfrontiert, die im krassen Gegenspruch zu dem stehen, was man eigentlich möchte. 

Deswegen finde ich die 73 FPS in AC Origins wenig berauschend. Das ist aber weit weg von einer Katastrophe oder gar unspielbar. So sollte meine Aussage nicht aufgefaßt werden. Übrigens wurden die 73 FPS mit den höchsten Einstellungen erreicht. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Das ist also noch genug Spielraum in den Einstellungen, um es seinen Wünschen anzupassen, ohne große Abstriche in der Darstellung zu machen. Speziell im Fall von AC Origins bin ich mir aber fast sicher, dass wenn der Kopierschutz mit einem künftigen Patch entschärft wird, sich die Performance deutlich verbessert.


----------



## Wubaron (8. November 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise und Tipps. 
Ich werd bei Origins heute Abend mal einen Benchmark machen. 

Das mit dem Monitor lässt mich nicht mehr los. Ob das wirklich ne Option wäre, auf einen guten 24 zoll Full HD Monitor umzusteigen? Nicht das ich mich dann nach dem großen Bildschirm usw. zurück sehne. Meine Frau würds sicherlich freuen wenn auf dem Schreibtisch ein kleinerer Monitor stehen würde, da wir den Tisch gemeinsam nutzen. 
Außer spielen mach nichts am PC, sodass sich die Größe nicht auf etwaige Produktivität auswirkt.
Des Weiteren hat der Monitor ja "nur" 5ms Reaktionszeit und g oder free sync hat er auch nicht. Zumindest hab ich jetzt auf der Amazon Seite nichts gefunden. 
Bei einer Nvidea Grafikkarte muss man auf g sync achten, da free sync für AMD ist, oder?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (8. November 2017)

Jop. FreeSync ist AMD-Technologie. Mich würde die Sache mit dem Monitor auch nicht loslassen und je mehr ich hier schreibe, desto größer mein Verständnis für dein ausloten wollen. Ich verstehe dich, finde aber auch, dass dich die Erfahrung mit AC Origins maßgeblich beeinflusst hat. Dein System ist gut und ich finde nicht, dass du jetzt irgendwie Geld in die Hand nehmen müsstest. Falls dein Verlangen nach einer Verbesserung aber so stark wird, dann sollte sie an der richtigen Stelle stattfinden und um das zu erörtern ist der Thread gedacht, denke ich. 

Vielleicht warten wir beide auch einfach nur auf jemanden der uns sagt, dass wir bescheuert sind und dafür ein gutes Argument liefert. Denn wie ich schon sagte liegst du mit 27" genau da, wo sich die Geister bei 1080p scheiden. Du müsstest also für  1080p nativ nicht zwingend auf Bildschirmdiagonale verzichten und könntest theoretisch bei 27" bleiben. Eine Reaktionszeit von 5ms finde ich zum Spielen völlig ausreichend. Für mich ist das sogar ein sehr guter Wert. Schau heute Abend erst, was dein PC zu 1080p in AC Origins sagt. Dann siehst du ja, wie groß der Mehrwert bei der Framerate ausfällt.

Kleine Anekdote. Ich war vor einigen Monaten in einer ähnlichen Situation. Mit der GTX 1080 Ti kam mir der Asus ROG SWIFT PG348Q auf den Tisch, den ich schon länger ins Auge gefasst hatte. Ich musste lange mit dem Kauf warten, weil Nvidia zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine GTX 1080 Ti angekündigt hatte. Nach knapp zwei Wochen ging er leider wieder zurück.  So geil dieses Teil mit seinen 34" auch ist - die Grafikkarte die 60 FPS auf dem Ding maxed out liefert, lässt leider noch auf sich warten. Ich habe mir meinen alten 24" wieder hingestellt und es war schwer. Echt schwer. Gut eine Woche dachte ich, ich schaue auf eine Briefmarke. Pervers, wie schnell man sich an eine große Bildschrimdiagonale gewöhnt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Des Weiteren hat der Monitor ja "nur" 5ms Reaktionszeit und g oder free sync hat er auch nicht. Zumindest hab ich jetzt auf der Amazon Seite nichts gefunden.
> Bei einer Nvidea Grafikkarte muss man auf g sync achten, da free sync für AMD ist, oder?


  FALLS du Sync nutzen willst, ist das wichtig. Du kannst aber selbstverständlich auch einen Freesync-Monitor kaufen und mit ner Nvidia-Karte nutzen, dann eben ohne "Sync". Freesync kostet praktisch keinen Aufpreis im Vergleich zu einem Monitor, der gar kein Sync hat. GSync allerdings macht einen Monitor spürbar teurer. 

Die Reaktionszeit sollte seit vielen Jahren an sich keine Rolle spielen, die Monitore sind alle schnell genug, außer vlt. manche "Profimodelle" mit ganz besonderen Panels, die eher zum Arbeiten gedacht sind.


----------



## Wubaron (9. November 2017)

So, hab bei AC Origins nun mal einen Benchmark gemacht.

Auflösung WHQD und Grafik Einstellung hoch. (Was Origins bei mir als Standard vorgibt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

0

Auflösung Full HD und Grafik hoch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung WHQD und Grafik mittel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder sind übrigens durch abfotografieren des Monitors enstanden. Evtl. erkannt man was ich gemeint hab mit Full HD leicht verwaschen/unscharf.

So mega unterscheiden sich die Werte gar nicht. Ich glaub ich werde das einfach beim spielen entscheiden was besser ist. Wohl aber sicher WHQD.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> So mega unterscheiden sich die Werte gar nicht. Ich glaub ich werde das einfach beim spielen entscheiden was besser ist. Wohl aber sicher WHQD.


 jo, das muss ja DIR dann gefallen. Wenn jetzt bei WQHD viele Objekte fehlen und Effekte leiden, nur damit es mit der Leistung klappt, würde ICH halt dann doch in Full-HD spielen, dafür mit mehr Details. Aber wenn es optisch kaum ein Unterschied ist, es in Full-HD aber "verwaschen" wirkt, würde ich natürlich WQHD nehmen,


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. November 2017)

Auf den Fotos kann man erkennen, was mit verwaschen/unscharf gemeint ist. Das Bild mit der nativen Auflösung ist klar/sauberer. Aber die erzielten Werte sind sehr ernüchternd, wow. Bei der Framerate, kann man keinen markanten Unterschied feststellen. Es macht keinen Sinn, wegen vier Bilder mehr pro Sekunde auf eine niedrigere Auflösung zu setzen. Damit hat sich das Thema FullHD Monitor erledigt. Fakt ist aber auch, dass die GTX 980 Ti deutlich mehr kann. Ich komme mit einer ähnlichen Konfiguration auf über 70 FPS in Full HD. Den Unterschied macht hier tatsächlich scheinbar die CPU. 

Also wenn du über ein Upgrade nachdenkst, dann beim Prozessor.  Ich persönlich würde das aber nur in Betracht ziehen, wenn der Austausch der CPU möglich ist, ohne weitere Komponenten, wie das Mainboard zu wechseln. Eine Kostenfrage bleibt das natürlich weiterhin. Mehr als 250 Euro würde ich für dieses Unterfangen nicht ausgeben wollen. Ob das möglich ist und welche Optionen sich dir bieten, kann vielleicht Herbboy sagen. Ich muss mich da leider ausklinken. 

Ich möchte aber trotzdem nochmal betonen, dass gerade AC Origins die CPU sehr stresst. Wegen einem Spiel würde ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Wubaron (10. November 2017)

Danke! Den Kopf zerbrechen tu ich mir nicht, keine Sorge. 
Aber es tut gut über die Konfiguration zu sprechen und so mögliche Schwachstestellen/Engpässe aufzudecken.

Wie war das nochmal um einen passenden Prozessor für das Mainboard zu finden? Der Sockel ist der ausschlaggebende Faktor oder? Also in diesem Fall ist es der Sockel 1150. Welchen Prozessor könnte man dafür empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Danke! Den Kopf zerbrechen tu ich mir nicht, keine Sorge.
> Aber es tut gut über die Konfiguration zu sprechen und so mögliche Schwachstestellen/Engpässe aufzudecken.
> 
> Wie war das nochmal um einen passenden Prozessor für das Mainboard zu finden? Der Sockel ist der ausschlaggebende Faktor oder? Also in diesem Fall ist es der Sockel 1150. Welchen Prozessor könnte man dafür empfehlen.


  da wäre ein Xeon E3-1230 v3 oder 1231 v3 eine gute Wahl, wenn du einen gebraucht für ca 150€ bekommst. Oder einen Core i7-4770K, der mit Deinem Board auch übertaktbar wäre. Aber da hängt es dann vom Preis ab. Denn ab ner gewissen Summ lohnt sich beinah schon eher ein Plattformwechsel.


----------



## Free23 (10. November 2017)

Da lag ich ja mit Prozessorwechsel gar nicht so falsch


----------

